# Logan Ohio/Hocking Hills Area



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

I have cabin owners that are looking for a plow truck in the Hocking Hills region of Ohio. Customers of mine for hardscape/landscape. I'm out of Columbus and have all I can handle up here with snow removal. Looking for a dependable plow truck to refer to my clients.
I will need references to verify how dependable you are.

Thanks.


----------

